# A New Beginning, A New Name



## Ivan (Jul 20, 2008)

Our church, Maranatha Baptist Church, will either build this year or the next. We are really doing it on a shoestring, but when it's done I think we will have an attractive, functional building, God willing.

The church has a spotty past, a not-so-good reputation in the community, due to the activities of former pastors (if you can really call them pastors!). I won't get into the details, but they did a lot of damage to the cause of Christ and I'll leave it at that. I came to the church almost two years ago when they had four in attendance. In the last four months we have averaged around 30 and we are growing. God has been good.

With the bad rep, we have been considering a new name when we move into the new building, sometime of a new beginning. This is my question for you all: If we change the church's name what would you suggest for a name? 

Here are a few that are in the mix:

First Baptist Church of Poplar Grove
Poplar Grove Baptist Church (okay, those two are pretty obvious)
Living Waters Baptist Church
Grace Baptist Church

We are considering changing "Baptist" to "Community" too. We have one member who would like to go with "Fellowship" to "Church". I'm not liking that much. 

What say ye?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 20, 2008)

get all modern - LivingWaters Ministries


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 20, 2008)

lwmin.org is available!


----------



## Grace Alone (Jul 21, 2008)

My vote is for Grace Baptist or Grace Community Church! (It seems like I've seen Living Waters for more charismatic churches, so that would probably not be my choice for your church.)


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 21, 2008)

What ever name you choose, keep it short and sweet, something easy to remember and easy to say. Makes it easy to say to other people too. You don't need to announce your credentials in the name. That scares people off.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> get all modern - LivingWaters Ministries





panta dokimazete said:


> lwmin.org is available!



Frankly, I'm not very modern, although Living Waters might be a good name for a larger ministry, whatever that may be in the future.



joshua said:


> I would leave "Baptist" in the name. It's incredibly frustrating (to me anyway) to have to wonder if it's a sound church, or some Charismatic Non-denom church, when there's no identifier in the name. Just my .



I understand what you're saying and I've experienced that same thing. However, just because it has the word "Baptist" doesn't mean it's a sound church. Saying that, I'd rather keep the word "Baptist" in the name, as well as the word "Church".



Grace Alone said:


> My vote is for Grace Baptist or Grace Community Church! (It seems like I've seen Living Waters for more charismatic churches, so that would probably not be my choice for your church.)



I'm not sure Living Waters is exclusive to charismatic churches. However, if that is the thinking then we don't want the name. That's one of the reasons we want to change that name "Maranatha" (which may be a "tip" word for charismatic in some quarters), some of the pastors in the past were charismatic leaning. That's what we are trying to away from!!


----------



## Zenas (Jul 21, 2008)

I would prefer you change "Baptist" to "Presbyterian", but that's just me. 

Alternatively, you could name it the Grace Community Fellowship of Living Waters, Church of the Apostle Osteen, Inc.


----------



## Herald (Jul 21, 2008)

I would leave Baptist in the name as well. I like Grace Baptist Church. Sort of has a ring to it.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 21, 2008)

If you want to keep Baptist . . .

Grace Baptist Church or
Grace Baptist Fellowship or
Poplar Grove Baptist Church

Leaving off Baptist . . . 
Grace Community Church (hey you might pick up some MacArthur devotees)
Poplar Grove Community Church

"FBC" is a non-starter. "Living Waters" sounds about 90% likely to be charismatic. If you want to really shake up the folks, how about "Westboro Baptist Church" or "Trinity United Church of Christ"???


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 21, 2008)

Ivan said:


> I'm not sure Living Waters is exclusive to charismatic churches. However, if that is the thinking then we don't want the name.



Google search on Living Water Baptist - just goes to show that there is nothing new under the sun


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 21, 2008)

Grace Baptist Church is nice. pithy...


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 21, 2008)

joshua said:


> I would leave "Baptist" in the name. It's incredibly frustrating (to me anyway) to have to wonder if it's a sound church, or some Charismatic Non-denom church, when there's no identifier in the name. Just my .



So if you see "Baptist" in the name of a church you think it is therefore sound?


----------



## govols (Jul 21, 2008)

You see First and Second Baptist churches but why doesn't someone have Last Baptist?


----------



## govols (Jul 21, 2008)

Why not Phoenix Baptist or Genesis Baptist.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 21, 2008)

In my humble opinion, Grace is overused as a name. Practically half the churches in the PCA consist of that and about three other names. 

I would go with:

Poplar Grove Baptist Church. Simple, focused, and non-flashy.

What are the names of surrounding churches?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 21, 2008)

I would like to see a name that is a little more informative. I would suggest:

*The Independent Baptist with mature Pastor (not some young non-creedal upstart), Totally Immersing with reformed leanings, God-Centered, Authority of Scripture, Trinitarian, God is Sovereign in Salvation having a Minister of Music who brings modern praise, traditional hymns and gospel music to Worship and an Annual VBS and exciting water gun fight, Church of Poplar Grove.*

Of course you'll have to give up one of your 6 acres for the sign but I think it will be worth it.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 21, 2008)

It seems like branding depends on what you are trying to do. Are you hoping to get in a lot of unsuspecting visitors? Grace Baptist or Poplar Grove Baptist seem good choices for that. Are you trying to get people to look at it who normally might just pass right over? Trinity Baptist or Covenant Baptist or _Pactum salutis_ Baptist would do the job there.

I've never liked "community". All churches are located in a community. It's like someone feels that the church name must have at least three words in it, but don't want to give anything away.


----------



## Seb (Jul 21, 2008)

"Puritan Baptist Church" would be original and clear. 

Probably wouldn't get many "seekers" though.


----------



## refbaptdude (Jul 21, 2008)

joshua said:


> I would leave "Baptist" in the name. It's incredibly frustrating (to me anyway) to have to wonder if it's a sound church, or some Charismatic Non-denom church, when there's no identifier in the name. Just my .



I agree with Josh.

*Grace Baptist Church *is a good name.


----------



## etexas (Jul 21, 2008)

Grace Baptist! Simple and sound.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 21, 2008)

I still say Grace Baptist is too bland and unoriginal.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jul 21, 2008)

My "vote" would be for Grace Baptist Church. It's straight-forward and honest. 

Both "Baptist" and especially "Church" are important names. Hiding either behind catch phrases like "fellowship" or "community" seems like shallow marketing.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 21, 2008)

Poplar Grove Baptist Church. It says where you are and what you are. Period.


----------



## Herald (Jul 21, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I still say Grace Baptist is too bland and unoriginal.



Hey! So my church is bland and unoriginal?!


----------



## govols (Jul 21, 2008)

Mine too, I guess.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 21, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I still say Grace Baptist is too bland and unoriginal.
> ...



Just saying that "Grace" is over used as a name and provides no "new beginning".

No offense intended. But like I said before 35% of all PCA churches are named Grace (with the other 65% either named: Faith, Redeemer, or Covenant).


----------



## Zenas (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't forget the 100 or so "1st Presbyterian Churches".


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 21, 2008)

Church of the Third Resurrection? Oh, wait that was taken in some movie.
House of the Rising Son? No, probably too culturally confusing.

Okay, serious now. I'm with you on Church vs. Fellowship - I don't like "Fellowship" at all - its like the leadership is trying to avoid being a "church" to those who don't "do church" - and I have no patience for that kind of namby-pamby-ism.

I *do* think Baptist should be left in - the move away from particularizing the name of one's church according to distinctives Baptist, Presbyterian, etc., I also don't like much.

Grace Baptist Church is nice sounding, but there are at least a dozen in Illinois alone. (and that's only the first 2 pages of Google)

Some argue that a place name in the church name is a good thing - one of the difficulties is that to call a church "Poplar Grove Baptist Church" steps on toes of
other baptist congregations in Poplar Grove. What's more, there's a Poplar Grove Baptist church in Tennessee that you'd be confused with 

How about:

New Life Baptist Church (perhaps too many identifications with 'New Life' OPC and PCA churches?)

Sovereign Grace Baptist Church (a different twist)

Sovereign Redeemer Baptist Church 

Living Word Baptist Church

? Naming churches is hard.


----------



## Zenas (Jul 21, 2008)

7th Baptist Church of Poplar Grove


----------



## Grace Alone (Jul 21, 2008)

I would not use the name Grace Baptist if there are already a few churches with that name in your town. But if there are no churches named Grace, I can't think of a better name (other than the name of my church, which is Christ Church). It is used a lot in PCA churches because the meaning of the word "grace" is very dear to us who believe in the doctrines of grace.


----------



## Herald (Jul 21, 2008)

> Church of the Third Resurrection? Oh, wait that was taken in some movie.



Actually it was the Church of the Third Revelation in, "There Will be Blood."


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jul 21, 2008)

Pick your favorite four from this discussion, and any other thoughts that may have developed, and make poll. We can't resist polls.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Jul 21, 2008)

Grace: good
Baptist: good
Church: good



Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I still say Grace Baptist is too bland and unoriginal.



Well, then just make it Grace _Alone_ Baptist Church. 
That's original (I think).


----------



## govols (Jul 21, 2008)

Semper Reformanda Baptist Church?
5 Solas B C
Providence B C
DoG B C


----------



## Zenas (Jul 21, 2008)

Charles Spurgeon Rules Faces Baptist Church.

Or, if you want to be borning, Spurgeon Baptist Church.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 21, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> > Church of the Third Resurrection? Oh, wait that was taken in some movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was the Church of the Third Revelation in, "There Will be Blood."



That's really funny... see, I seem to remember it as Third Resurrection (but it's been a while since I've seen the film)


----------



## Zenas (Jul 21, 2008)

Reformed Anti-Dispensational Post-Millenial Covanent Semi-Thenomic Contra-Roman Associate Immersion Credo-Baptist Church

or

RADPMCSTCRAICBC for short.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just my opinion,

I'd go with Grace Baptist Church.

It describe's pretty much what you teach and believe all in the name.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 21, 2008)

Gomarus said:


> Pick your favorite four from this discussion, and any other thoughts that may have developed, and make poll. We can't resist polls.



oo, oo, good idea!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 21, 2008)

I have always been drawn to *Christ's Community Church*.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 21, 2008)

Are you looking for building design and color scheme ideas too?

This one really grabs one's attention.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 21, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Are you looking for building design and color scheme ideas too?
> 
> This one really grabs one's attention.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned this yet: if you wanted to really stand out you could always use, the almost-unprecedented, _Anathema Baptist Church_!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 21, 2008)

or Ichabod Judgmental Hard-Core Baptist Church of the Limited Grace!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

Zenas said:


> I would prefer you change "Baptist" to "Presbyterian", but that's just me.
> 
> Alternatively, you could name it the Grace Community Fellowship of Living Waters, Church of the Apostle Osteen, Inc.



Yeah, I think we will.....NOT!!! 



North Jersey Baptist said:


> I would leave Baptist in the name as well. I like Grace Baptist Church. Sort of has a ring to it.



Hmmm...I wonder why...hmmm...what could be the reason.....hmmm...



DMcFadden said:


> Grace Community Church (hey you might pick up some MacArthur devotees)



Nothing wrong with that!!...In my humble opinion.



> "FBC" is a non-starter.



Excuse my hard head...but why?



> "Living Waters" sounds about 90% likely to be charismatic.



Yes, I'm coming to realize that. Defeats our purpose of changing the name.



> If you want to really shake up the folks, how about "Westboro Baptist Church" or "Trinity United Church of Christ"???



Hmmm...funny, but not funny. But, yeah, that would shake up some people, especially the last one. Regardless of it being the name of Obama's old church, my members would kick me to the curb if I attempted to bring them into the UCC...and rightfully so!

Trinity Baptist Church isn't bad though.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

govols said:


> You see First and Second Baptist churches but why doesn't someone have Last Baptist?



I think I've heard of Last Hope Baptist Church. I'd hate the pressure!!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

govols said:


> Why not Phoenix Baptist or Genesis Baptist.



I catch your drift. We have a few New Beginnings Baptist Church in the larger geographic area.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I would go with:
> 
> Poplar Grove Baptist Church. Simple, focused, and non-flashy.



Very much in the running.



> What are the names of surrounding churches?



Here's a list:

Church List for Rockford, Illinois

The Rockford area in the larger area that we are in.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I would like to see a name that is a little more informative. I would suggest:
> 
> *The Independent Baptist with mature Pastor (not some young non-creedal upstart), Totally Immersing with reformed leanings, God-Centered, Authority of Scripture, Trinitarian, God is Sovereign in Salvation having a Minister of Music who brings modern praise, traditional hymns and gospel music to Worship and an Annual VBS and exciting water gun fight, Church of Poplar Grove.*



Ding, ding, ding!!! We have a winn.....awww, not so much!! 



> Of course you'll have to give up one of your 6 acres for the sign but I think it will be worth it.



Well, that's just it. We need to pay for a building, not a sign!  

Of course, if the sign was in neon...hmmmm.....


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

py3ak said:


> It seems like branding depends on what you are trying to do. Are you hoping to get in a lot of unsuspecting visitors? Grace Baptist or Poplar Grove Baptist seem good choices for that.



I agree, it does depend on what we want to do. I think most people who come to a church are basically unsuspecting. Frankly, a lot of them don't have a clue as to why they have come to a church, but that's okay...I can help them with that.



> Are you trying to get people to look at it who normally might just pass right over? Trinity Baptist or Covenant Baptist or _Pactum salutis_ Baptist would do the job there.



I'm not sure that Trinity or Covenant will turn too many heads, but Pactum salutis would do the trick! Actually I like it, but it ain't ever gonna happen!!



> I've never liked "community". All churches are located in a community. It's like someone feels that the church name must have at least three words in it, but don't want to give anything away.



I'm not feeling much love for the community thing anymore! LOL You're right. We're Baptists and Baptists we will be!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 21, 2008)

Just don't engage in false advertising (e.g., Grace Baptist Church). Give me a break! These are Baptist churches. Hello! Go for something honest. How about . . .

Fighting Mad Baptist Church
Bravado Baptists
Don't Be Left Behind Baptist Church
Bedside Baptists
Backrow Baptist
Behind the Times Baptist
Independent Baptist (oops, sorry, that is a bit of a tautology)
Harmony Baptist (oops, sorry, that one is oxymoronic)
Galatian Baptist Church
First Corinthian Baptist Church

Or, you could just do what some of the congregations do in my BAPTIST fellowship do. These are just a few of our congregations in the Southwest(actual names!!!) . . .

One in Christ Church
The Journey of Flagstaff
New Song Church
Community Church
Living Waters Community Church
Anchor of Hope
Shepherd of the Hills
New Hope House of the Living God
Oasis Community Church
Catalina Church of Midtown
Living Hope Fellowship
Praise Community Fellowship
Life Christian Fellowship
Crossroads Community Church
North Point Christian Fellowship
Agape Prayer Fellowship
Good Neighbor Church
Graceland Community Church
Park Christian Fellowship - it was First Baptist when I was associate pastor there
Light on the Corner - it was First Baptist when I was their pastor for seven years
Heritage Valley Christian Fellowship
Centerpoint Church
Rock Harbor Christian Fellowship
New Hope Community Church
The Carpenter's House
Grace Harbor Church
High Desert Church - when it was First Baptist they had 150 members; now they have 6,000-7,000 per weekend!
LifePoint
Beachpoint Church
New Joy Community Church


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

ericfromcowtown said:


> Both "Baptist" and especially "Church" are important names. Hiding either behind catch phrases like "fellowship" or "community" seems like shallow marketing.



Agreed.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I still say Grace Baptist is too bland and unoriginal.
> ...



No, he's not saying that at all, but it is a name that is well-worn in this area and that's something to consider.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Just saying that "Grace" is over used as a name and provides no "new beginning".



That is a very good point.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 21, 2008)

New Covenant Baptist Church?


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Okay, serious now. I'm with you on Church vs. Fellowship - I don't like "Fellowship" at all - its like the leadership is trying to avoid being a "church" to those who don't "do church" - and I have no patience for that kind of namby-pamby-ism.
> 
> I *do* think Baptist should be left in - the move away from particularizing the name of one's church according to distinctives Baptist, Presbyterian, etc., I also don't like much.
> 
> Grace Baptist Church is nice sounding, but there are at least a dozen in Illinois alone. (and that's only the first 2 pages of Google)



Agree...agree...agree...Grace Baptist is a nice name, but on second thought it doesn't accomplish what we are aiming for.



> Some argue that a place name in the church name is a good thing - one of the difficulties is that to call a church "Poplar Grove Baptist Church" steps on toes ofother baptist congregations in Poplar Grove.



Well, we are the only Baptist church in Poplar Grove and we most likely will always be the only one. 



> How about:
> 
> New Life Baptist Church (perhaps too many identifications with 'New Life' OPC and PCA churches?)
> 
> ...



Yes, it is difficult. Regarding New Life, we have a number pf churches in the area with that name and they are extreme charismatic. 

Sovereign...well, I agree with the word...I _love_ the word...but I think it may carry some baggage that some of our members aren't willing to carry. I have taken a basically charismatic church and taken it to the brink of becoming a Reformed (you know what I mean) Baptist church. We have come a very long way in a very short period of time. Stay the course, but navigate the river. 

Living Word isn't bad though. I really want a name that reflects our change, our new begining and is biblical.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

Gomarus said:


> Pick your favorite four from this discussion, and any other thoughts that may have developed, and make poll. We can't resist polls.




Good idea, not quite ready.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Are you looking for building design and color scheme ideas too?
> 
> This one really grabs one's attention.



Design...not so much...color...I'd rather go to my grave!!!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Harmony Baptist (oops, sorry, that one is oxymoronic)



Careful with that one. It's the name of the church of one of our PB members!




> Or, you could just do what some of the congregations do in my BAPTIST fellowship do. These are just a few of our congregations in the Southwest(actual names!!!) . . .



Yeah, don't show that list to my associate. Here's come up with some really weird names, but his favorite is *Club Elect*.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 21, 2008)

I'VE GOT IT IVAN! Your avatar is the key. Don't call your church anything, just put Albert's picture on the sign. Everyone will want to come then.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 21, 2008)

Bawb Baptist?


----------



## py3ak (Jul 21, 2008)

How about, Bunyan Memorial Baptist Church of Poplar Grove? A little more Baptist than _All Souls Immersionist_, though that has a nice ring to it as well.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I'VE GOT IT IVAN! Your avatar is the key. Don't call your church anything, just put Albert's picture on the sign. Everyone will want to come then.



I think Big Al will shoot that down, but I'd know that I'd want to go there!!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> Bawb Baptist?



Wow!  I don't even *know* what to say to that!!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 21, 2008)

Regeneration Station Baptist Church?

has a ring to it...


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 21, 2008)

Ivan said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Harmony Baptist (oops, sorry, that one is oxymoronic)
> ...



I know. That was the point . . . to tease Randy.




> Or, you could just do what some of the congregations do in my BAPTIST fellowship do. These are just a few of our congregations in the Southwest(actual names!!!) . . .



Ivan, I was serious! Those are just a few of the weird (some of them anyway) names of the BAPTIST churches in my group here in So. Cal. One of them runs 6,000-7,000 weekly and several of the others are congregations large enough to have several full time pastors!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

py3ak said:


> How about, Bunyan Memorial Baptist Church of Poplar Grove? A little more Baptist than _All Souls Immersionist_, though that has a nice ring to it as well.



Spurgeon Memorial, Bunyan Memorial, Gill Memorial....but why? 

Frankly, I kinda like what Randy suggested...Christ Community (or Baptist) Church, but it's not quite there, not quite fulfilling our goal...I think.

Here is what the name change is to accomplish:

1. Reflect the change of the perspective and goal of the church.*

2. Attempt to overcome the negative outlook of the community toward the church.

3. Look to a new beginning as we build our first building and move to the new location.

*The change in perspective and goal is that we have went from a charismatic, man-centered worshipping church to a church that preaches the gospel, evangelizes the lost and equips the saints. Our focus is on Christ and the Word. We want to glorify God in all that we do. I could go on, but I think you catch my drift.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 21, 2008)

How about (and now I'm serious), Christ the Word Baptist Church?


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 21, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...



You might not believe this, but this is a Majority Text Church with Fundamentalist tendencies. Liberty is the University they send kids to. 

But these guys are the most kind and gentle guys I have ever met. In fact they don't wear this stuff on their sleeves. And I can even discuss things with the Pastor whom I have known since he was a teen. He is about ten years younger than I am. This church started in my Dad's house. My Dad is a big fan of Johnny Mac. So I always had trouble putting the two together but it is a church that does seek to live harmoniously. 

Harmony Baptist is a good name for the church I attend.

BTW, I liked the Bunyan Memorial idea. I found out about John Knox some 25 years ago because a church in my home town is named John Knox Presbyterian. It is a PCUSA church though. Maybe Bunyan Memorial will make people inquire.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 21, 2008)

There is also a Lutheran Church on the Northside here called Christ the King. I always liked that title. And I like Christ's Church also. But that looks more like an Anglican church's name.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> BTW, I liked the Bunyan Memorial idea. Maybe Bunyan Memorial will make people inquire.



It's not a bad idea at all. I think Bunyan would be more palatable to the members. You have the whole _Pilgrim's Progress_ thing.

I know that there are a few (or maybe just one) Truett Memorial and maybe a Carrol Memorial too. I'll have to look it up. I wonder if there is a Criswell Memorial?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder how Pilgrim's Progress Baptist Church would go over?


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

py3ak said:


> How about (and now I'm serious), Christ the Word Baptist Church?



I think I may put that in the mix. I do like it.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I wonder how Pilgrim's Progress Baptist Church would go over?



Interesting...and I like it. Hmmm...kinda sounds like a African-American church, not that that's bad. 

I'll have to think about it.

Getting some good stuff in this thread.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> There is also a Lutheran Church on the Northside here called Christ the King. I always liked that title. And I like Christ's Church also. But that looks more like an Anglican church's name.



Wow, Randy! I keep finding your posts after I've responded to one of your other posts. 

I like having the name of our LORD and Saviour in our church's name. Quite appropriate, don't you think? As to Christ's Church sounding too Anglican, well...don't let anyone know that even I go by the alias of Bubba I am a bit high church, but let's not get into that. 

Of course, Christ's Church could get confused with Church of Christ.


----------



## BJClark (Jul 21, 2008)

First Reformed Baptist Church of Poplar Grove; as you are reforming and renewing the minds of the saints..


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 22, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Here is what the name change is to accomplish:
> 
> 1. Reflect the change of the perspective and goal of the church.*
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmmm. Tall order. 
*No Longer Swinging From the Rafters, Bible Teaching, Five Solas, Community Church Where Everybody Knows Your Name.*


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 22, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned this yet: if you wanted to really stand out you could always use, the almost-unprecedented, _Anathema Baptist Church_!





panta dokimazete said:


> or Ichabod Judgmental Hard-Core Baptist Church of the Limited Grace!



In the same vain as these, how about *Miserable Sinners and Worms Baptist Church*?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 22, 2008)

Ivan said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I liked the Bunyan Memorial idea. Maybe Bunyan Memorial will make people inquire.
> ...



uhhh..._Memorial_ sounds like a funeral home...


----------



## govols (Jul 22, 2008)

You could always name it for the street it is on, assuming it is a good named street / ave / etc.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 22, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > PuritanCovenanter said:
> ...



Yeah...might end up Ivan Schoen Memorial Baptist Church!!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 22, 2008)

govols said:


> You could always name it for the street it is on, assuming it is a good named street / ave / etc.



We're on IL State Route 173 but technically we are on West Grove Street. I don't think anyone really knows it as West Grove.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Jul 22, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised no one has mentioned this yet: if you wanted to really stand out you could always use, the almost-unprecedented, _Anathema Baptist Church_!
> ...



That's great! And _biblical_! You won't get a lot of seekers, though...


----------



## wallingj (Jul 22, 2008)

Dunkard Baptist Church  The name explains the method of baptisim, or Reformed Dunkard Church.


----------



## matt01 (Jul 22, 2008)

py3ak said:


> How about (and now I'm serious), Christ the Word Baptist Church?



 Excellent suggestion


----------



## etexas (Jul 22, 2008)

I know a name I bet has NEVER been used for a Baptist Church before. "IMMACULATE CONCEPTION BAPTIST". HEY! You put that name on the building , I promise, people will at least slow down.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 22, 2008)

Or "Our Lady of Perpetual Guilt Baptist Church."


----------



## shelly (Jul 23, 2008)

Living Waters is a program associated with Exodus International. I wouldn't use it, it may even be copywrited.


----------



## shelly (Jul 23, 2008)

wallingj said:


> Dunkard Baptist Church  The name explains the method of baptisim, or Reformed Dunkard Church.



Yeah, that would go good with coffee. Do you think Dunkin Donuts would donate weekly or would you have to buy them yourself?


----------



## Ivan (Jul 23, 2008)

shelly said:


> Living Waters is a program associated with Exodus International. I wouldn't use it, it may even be copywrited.



If it is copyrighted there are a number churches with the name that are in violation.

No, we won't be using it.


----------



## wallingj (Jul 23, 2008)

shelly said:


> wallingj said:
> 
> 
> > Dunkard Baptist Church  The name explains the method of baptisim, or Reformed Dunkard Church.
> ...


 
It could possibly increase Sunday School attendance with the promise of free donuts, donated by Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 23, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Or "Our Lady of Perpetual Guilt Baptist Church."



Dennis goes to the head of the class. This takes the cake.


----------

